# Worlds most expensive fork?



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 17, 2012)

Are these forks really worth this much? 


Item number: 160842437173

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7tFCypArPNdSKep5%2F1c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 17, 2012)

Damn twin flex bikes value will be on the rise.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 17, 2012)

I sold one with the frame still attached for much less than that. Seems way out of control to me. I'm glad my flex project isn't missing a fork!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 17, 2012)

That's insane!
I listed my complete 39 springer fork in better condition for 300 several times without a bid.
I know a 39 isn't a 40 and wouldn't work with a big tank, but geezsh...where were these bidders when I was selling?
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2012)

Wholly coil-spring Batman!!!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 17, 2012)

I've seen less rust on The Titanic.

He has a better chance of seeing God than getting that price.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 17, 2012)

Well hell maybe I'll part mine out  NOT!


----------



## daved66 (Jul 17, 2012)

one of those things that someone had to have. and by the bidding, more then one person had to have it.

if you have looked for months for something with out success, then see one, might as well buy it if you can.

but that price should have included the rest of the bike!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2012)

...my next question...how much can this "bike" be worth $5-6K??
I would NEVER spend more than $1500.00 unless it came with a engine on it... Shaw, Motor Master, Steffey, Johnson Motor Wheel, Evinrude....etc........ It's a freak'n bicycle for pete sakes!!!!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes,How much does a bike have to be worth to warrant that? 

I hardly have that much invested into all of my bikes.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just sitting here shaking my head at the absurdsity of it all. What sold for $2133.00 yesterday, sold for $326.00 on July 4th. The seller relisted due to non-payment and I wonder if he'll be relisting it again for the same reason.
There is NO bicycle part I have to have that would justify me paying that much...ever. Patience is the key and eventually you'll find what you need at a price that makes sense.
Link to first auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-1941-42...909?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2570fac265


----------



## Boris (Jul 17, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...my next question...how much can this "bike" be worth $5-6K??
> I would NEVER spend more than $1500.00 unless it came with a engine on it... Shaw, Motor Master, Steffey, Johnson Motor Wheel, Evinrude....etc........ It's a freak'n bicycle for pete sakes!!!!





This hurts, but I agree with you Brian!


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll bet you the seller will relist this fork again for non-payment.


----------



## slick (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree insanity!He had the frame back half on there awhile back also if memory serves me right? There is a frame with the springer fork in it on craigslist someone posted the link on here for like $100!


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2012)

This hurts more.I agree with Brian AND Boris.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2012)

I suppose you guys are waiting for me to comment?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2012)

The saying, that Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, was never more true with that fork.
 That has got to be the ugliest springer of the bunch. I'm surprised that it wasn't made by Shelby. 
 It would be right at home on one of their bikes. 
 I guess that kind of styling doesn't come cheap.


----------



## slick (Jul 17, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> The saying, that Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, was never more true with that fork.
> That has got to be the ugliest springer of the bunch. I'm surprised that it wasn't made by Shelby.
> It would be right at home on one of their bikes.
> I guess that kind of styling doesn't come cheap.




HAHA!!! Shelby only has one ugly springer. I'd try to describr it but i'm sure we all know which one it is and what it resembles as far as looks. LOL!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2012)

well, being a one year only fork, and being the fork for the Huffman Champion, I guess you should expect something to happen...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 17, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> The saying, that Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, was never more true with that fork.
> That has got to be the ugliest springer of the bunch. I'm surprised that it wasn't made by Shelby.
> It would be right at home on one of their bikes.
> I guess that kind of styling doesn't come cheap.




Easy now, some folks could get offended...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Easy now, some folks could get offended...
> View attachment 58206




[video=youtube_share;flvGmVgwkWk]http://youtu.be/flvGmVgwkWk[/video]


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 17, 2012)

In the shipping details it says that it comes with an Elgin Bluebird.


----------



## slick (Jul 18, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> In the shipping details it says that it comes with an Elgin Bluebird.




Haha!! And a 38 Roadmaster Supreme? SWEET! I knew i should have bid a little more!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2012)

*Worlds most expensive fork ?*

Ridicules…perhaps….but on a positive note….now we know that there are about 16 "individuals" that are willing to pay
that much for just a fork ! Wow…the possibilities is endless !


----------



## operalovr (Jul 18, 2012)

*Another spring fork that has the same markings of my Racycle.*

I have a spring fork that came from an old dealer, which I purchased a Racycle, and it has 1 spring in the front and two behind the handle bar tube., Any ideas????? I must be from that bike and was it an accessory or ???????    Ron


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 19, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Ridicules…perhaps….but on a positive note….now we know that there are about 16 "individuals" that are willing to pay
> that much for just a fork ! Wow…the possibilities is endless !




Sorry,,,but there were only 8 bidders, two willing to bid north of $2000 to outbid the third highest bidder of $150. Looks like it was a situation of penile envy between two bidders in the last minutes.


----------



## slick (Jul 19, 2012)

The funniest part is that you can buy a complete fully restored Twin Flex for that much. HAHA!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 19, 2012)

Again, you guys are thinking this fork is the same as a 1938-39 fork, it really isn't. There is a huge difference in value between the 1939's and 1940's whether it's a Twin-Flex or not.
remember, it's not been too long since I paid $2500.00 for this bike without the tank, I paid a further frightening amount for the tank!
some of these bikes are rare enough that if you want one you have to pay whatever the other guy wants, or pay that few dollars more than the next bidder bids.


----------



## bike (Jul 19, 2012)

*This is what happens when 2 people throw a crazy to win it price and they get caught*

Two crazy high bids and the third is low
b***i( 464)    US $2,133.00  Jul-16-12 19:13:28 PDT 

 m***x( 168) US $2,108.00 Jul-16-12 19:11:17 PDT 


 m***x( 168)    US $151.00 Jul-16-12 17:29:17 PDT


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2012)

C'mon Scott...2133.00 for that fork is apalling...my 1940 only fender ornament on ebay hasn't sold yet and it is also essential equipment on a 40 big tank.
This was just a perfect storm for the seller if the auction is legit and it would sell well under that tomorrow.
So you can't leave a cliffhanger...how much was your tank?
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2012)

it was some where between "Ouch" and "Boinnggg"!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 19, 2012)

Ah, now we're touching an important aspect of this auction! is it legit? if not the seller is going to pay through the nose for this stunt, if not the perfect storm it is. keeping in mind, someone has reproduced the fender ornament, no one's reproduced that fork. you can ride the bike without the ornament, not without the fork. again the perfect storm scenario, if both parties have an ornament, but not the fork, then the fight over the fork and the lack of interest over the ornament could make some sense.
I'm not saying that the price was reasonable, in fact, I recently sold or traded 4 1940 Huffman springers, that one included, and no I didn't get anywhere near that for it when I sold it. I hope whoever bought it knew what they were doing!
and how much I paid for the tank is hard to figure out. I bought the Twin-Flex bike with the tank and sold most of it, but kept a few things. the price of the tank is dependent on the value you place on the parts I kept, which as you see in this thread varies day to day!
I would estimate I paid in the neighbourhood of $1200 for the tank.


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 26, 2012)

operalovr said:


> I have a spring fork that came from an old dealer, which I purchased a Racycle, and it has 1 spring in the front and two behind the handle bar tube., Any ideas????? I must be from that bike and was it an accessory or ???????    Ron




HI Ron,

That is an accessory spring fork for Racycles offered from 1907 onwards. It replaced the double leaf spring front fork, from the previous year, which in turn, replaced the rare, and significantly dangerous, single leaf spring fork from the earlier Racycles. The triple spring fork was most likely  fitted to the Pacemaker, since this fork was their biggest/ best accessory.


----------



## patina51 (Jul 27, 2012)

*nuts*

That's nuts i don't think that i could get my self to pay that much for a set of forks.

patina51


----------

